# Motobecane Nomade?



## Robert DiSalle (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for an older road bike, I found a Motobecane Nomade selling relatively cheaply, says it is from the 70's. Would this be made in France or Taiwan? It looks to be in excellent condition, but is it worth 100?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

France... Check the head badge


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nomades were an entry level bike in the Motobecane lineup..

They are straight gage tubing. 

Almost all the threading is French so parts swaps are difficult if not impossible.

That being said, if the bike is is good condition and ridable, it would be a fun bike to have..just don't expect to modernize it...


----------



## Robert DiSalle (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I am also trying to get a look at a Fuji Espree and a Nishiki Riviera. Any further comments or advice welcome.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I am helping a friend modernize his Univega. He bought the Wellington 2.0 which is sweet deal for 370 and is moving all of the parts to the new frame.


----------



## sjbrook (Nov 11, 2008)

*My Nomade*

I bought a Motobecane Nomade new in the early 80s (like...1983 maybe?). First "real" bike I ever bought. Paid $190 a the time. Loved the bike until it was trashed in a car vs me. 25 years later...$100? I'm thinking not. If it was in good shape maybe $25 tops.

edit:
Oops...meant for this to be under the OP.


----------

